# Acclimating New Shrimp



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

There's no need to rinse the outside of the bag. 

You can let them acclimate while you're at work if you drip it slow enough. 

Drop acclimation is only effective over several hours. 

You can add a drop of prime to neutrilize ammonia. They just don't like the extra TDS but you're fine. 

What shrimp you getting?


----------



## sphack (May 2, 2012)

SpecGrrl said:


> Here's my plan
> 
> 1). Rinse outside of shipping bag with dechlor water
> 
> ...


What do you mean by rinsing out the shipping bag with dechlor water. I read this as you're adding a bunch of water that was not originally shipped with the shrimp. Doesn't that defeat the purpose of acclimatizing? You're taking the original water, adding a bunch of different (tap, ro, whatever) rapidly changing the shipping water. Then, you'd drip to your tank water.

EDIT:
I read "outside" as "out sides" thinking that you were rinsing out the inside of the shipping bag.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

jkan0228 said:


> There's no need to rinse the outside of the bag.
> 
> You can let them acclimate while you're at work if you drip it slow enough.
> 
> ...


My shipper Soothing Shrimp recommended I rinse the outside of the bag, so I'm going to.

His original stock is PFR but these are juvies, so only time will tell which grade they will hit!

So excited!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

No need to rinse the bag unless it's covered in something gross. You're putting them in a bucket anyway.

If you're going to drip, definitely do it for a couple hours, as previously suggested.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

sphack said:


> What do you mean by rinsing out the shipping bag with dechlor water. I read this as you're adding a bunch of water that was not originally shipped with the shrimp. Doesn't that defeat the purpose of acclimatizing? You're taking the original water, adding a bunch of different (tap, ro, whatever) rapidly changing the shipping water. Then, you'd drip to your tank water.
> 
> EDIT:
> I read "outside" as "out sides" thinking that you were rinsing out the inside of the shipping bag.


Thanks for writing in.

It's nice to know there are folks on line during my time of need!

I have walked to my mailbox 5 times.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

A 5 gallon bucket? Your poor shrimp won't be able to move. They ship in very little water. I put mine in cleaned tupperware bowls, check the TDS of the water they shipped in versus my tank, drip for a few hours, get the TDS fairly close, then let them go. Make sure you DO NOT float the bag if it's a Kordon Breather bag. Here's a nice little write up

http://www.shrimpfanatic.com/2009/05/how-to-acclimate-from-kordon-breather.html


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

ravensgate said:


> A 5 gallon bucket? Your poor shrimp won't be able to move. They ship in very little water. I put mine in cleaned tupperware bowls, check the TDS of the water they shipped in versus my tank, drip for a few hours, get the TDS fairly close, then let them go. Make sure you DO NOT float the bag if it's a Kordon Breather bag. Here's a nice little write up
> 
> http://www.shrimpfanatic.com/2009/05/how-to-acclimate-from-kordon-breather.html


When my amanos arrived they were in enough water to swim.

I am paranoid about using anything that isn't new for them and bc they're early I didn't get any new tupperwares!

*worries a little*


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

ravensgate said:


> A 5 gallon bucket? Your poor shrimp won't be able to move. They ship in very little water. I put mine in cleaned tupperware bowls, check the TDS of the water they shipped in versus my tank, drip for a few hours, get the TDS fairly close, then let them go. Make sure you DO NOT float the bag if it's a Kordon Breather bag. Here's a nice little write up
> 
> http://www.shrimpfanatic.com/2009/05/how-to-acclimate-from-kordon-breather.html


Thanks for the link!

The TDS meter hasn't arrived yet. This was a sudden acquisition. Impulse shrimping. I know not the best option!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

You'll be fine without a TDS meter, was just a suggestion I'm telling ya, shrimp typically ship in about 2 inches of water...you dump 2 inches of water from a 3 inch diameter bag into a 5 gallon bucket, it's going to be a very small amount of water all of the sudden, then panic ensues then what? You dump a ton of tank water in the bucket and there goes your 'slow' acclimation or?? Just look at them when they arrive and be sure when you pour them into a bucket there is enough water in the original bag that will allow them movement in the bucket.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

ravensgate said:


> You'll be fine without a TDS meter, was just a suggestion I'm telling ya, shrimp typically ship in about 2 inches of water...you dump 2 inches of water from a 3 inch diameter bag into a 5 gallon bucket, it's going to be a very small amount of water all of the sudden, then panic ensues then what? You dump a ton of tank water in the bucket and there goes your 'slow' acclimation or?? Just look at them when they arrive and be sure when you pour them into a bucket there is enough water in the original bag that will allow them movement in the bucket.


Looking around kitchen for unused plastic cups that I will stand up in the 5 g!


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

ravensgate said:


> You'll be fine without a TDS meter, was just a suggestion I'm telling ya, shrimp typically ship in about 2 inches of water...you dump 2 inches of water from a 3 inch diameter bag into a 5 gallon bucket, it's going to be a very small amount of water all of the sudden, then panic ensues then what? You dump a ton of tank water in the bucket and there goes your 'slow' acclimation or?? Just look at them when they arrive and be sure when you pour them into a bucket there is enough water in the original bag that will allow them movement in the bucket.


Okay I'm good have smaller container that I'd planned to use as nano planted tank in the future! Quel perfect!


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Some plop and drop, ie, don't acclimate at all,others go all out and like 12 hour drips, others in between. One of those things there is no consensus on, nor any real data or controlled tests to show a benefit or harm by any method. Anecdotal (internet) information is always spotty and best taken with a grain of salt. It's easy to read 1 story of someone who didn't acclimate and had a death or someone who dripped for 12 hours and had a death. What was right? I've done both ways and had a death a few days later and not had any at all.


----------



## james1542 (Sep 8, 2011)

I would say, never leave a drip acclimation unattended, esp if you have a cat or dog. Drip them as slow as you can, barring there is not a dead shrimp in the bag. Usually, once I've added like 1000% of the bag volume I figure, there is not much diffrence between that water and the tank.

One last tip. Net the shrimp out of the bucket/cup once your done acclimating, Don't add any plants you get free, if you really like them, set them aside, and they treat them before adding them. You could get planaria or someother nasty otherwise.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

GeToChKn said:


> Some plop and drop, ie, don't acclimate at all,others go all out and like 12 hour drips, others in between. One of those things there is no consensus on, nor any real data or controlled tests to show a benefit or harm by any method. Anecdotal (internet) information is always spotty and best taken with a grain of salt. It's easy to read 1 story of someone who didn't acclimate and had a death or someone who dripped for 12 hours and had a death. What was right? I've done both ways and had a death a few days later and not had any at all.


I heard that some plop and drop! I don't think I can do that with shrimp.

I did Minimal acclimatization with my Ivory snail. He seems fine.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

james1542 said:


> I would say, never leave a drip acclimation unattended, esp if you have a cat or dog. Drip them as slow as you can, barring there is not a dead shrimp in the bag. Usually, once I've added like 1000% of the bag volume I figure, there is not much diffrence between that water and the tank.
> 
> One last tip. Net the shrimp out of the bucket/cup once your done acclimating, Don't add any plants you get free, if you really like them, set them aside, and they treat them before adding them. You could get planaria or someother nasty otherwise.


Yes I actually got hydra and planaria even though I QT'd the plants for a week beforehand. Tiny invaders in the 2.5.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

add a drop of prime into the new bag to neutralize any ammonia accumulated during shipping. If you are drip acclimating, you can try using a large tupperware container or a small bucket. Remember that the slower the better. 

also food for thought, if you havent done a water change in the tank for a while, you might want to do it before adding the shrimp.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> add a drop of prime into the new bag to neutralize any ammonia accumulated during shipping. If you are drip acclimating, you can try using a large tupperware container or a small bucket. Remember that the slower the better.
> 
> also food for thought, if you havent done a water change in the tank for a while, you might want to do it before adding the shrimp.



I did a partial water change yesterday! About 20%.

Should I not drip until I get back from work then?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah, wait til you get home so you can keep an eye on things.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> Yeah, wait til you get home so you can keep an eye on things.


Keep them in the bag or put them into the container?

Feeling frustrated bc need to leave but they're not here yet!


----------



## luna62 (Jul 30, 2012)

*Containers*

I bought these at Ikea for something else but they are great for holding shrimp (you can see really well inside of them and they are white) I also use one to hold shrimp supplies

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60154805/


----------



## Drift Monkey (Mar 26, 2012)

I've always either plop and dropped or did a short acclimation with all my inverts in the past, including marine inverts. I can't recall any losses...


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

They're soooooooooooooo cute and tiny!

Well, some of them are tiny.

Some are already quite red!

Mom and dad think they're adorable!

Drip acclimating now!


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

I just read that you think prime water conditioner is not good for shrimps?

I'm pretty sure is the most popular tap conditioner for shrimp keepers... However, I might be wrong.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

pejerrey said:


> I just read that you think prime water conditioner is not good for shrimps?
> 
> I'm pretty sure is the most popular tap conditioner for shrimp keepers... However, I might be wrong.


Someone wrote that his shrimp didn't like too much Prime. He used more than the recommended 2 drops per g at first then he dialed back.

Someone suggested a drop of Prime in the acclimatization container, which would be much less water than 1 g so I worried that the increased TDS would bother them.

But they seem fine -- I did put in a drop, and began their drip about 30 min ago. Wll go for 2 hours.


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm sure all will go well.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

I totally have newbie crazy!

Thanks everybody for dropping by and reassuring me!


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

What did you buy? BKKs, Blue bolts? 

If its neos you're worrying too much. The only wimpy neos imo are the yellow ones.

Even crystals are hardy. Just drip them in a container with their original water at one or two drops per second for as long as it takes to double the amount of original water, twice.


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

If it wasn't exciting it would not be any fun!!!


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

rodcuda said:


> If it wasn't exciting it would not be any fun!!!


That is truth, have fun girl! 
They will do great.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

pejerrey said:


> What did you buy? BKKs, Blue bolts?
> 
> If its neos you're worrying too much. The only wimpy neos imo are the yellow ones.
> 
> Even crystals are hardy. Just drip them in a container with their original water at one or two drops per second for as long as it takes to double the amount of original water, twice.


Ee eek no!

No super sensitive shrimpies here!

Their parents were PFRs so they will be some kind of red! Sturdy and striking! Durable and dynamic!


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

Not trying to hijak your thread or anything...
But in a week or two im going to be getting some shrimp in, so im curious as to what sort of acclimation you guys would suggest for em? They are Neo's.
No idea how to drip acclimate. Never done it o_0. I usually just take the petco plastic bag's, float em, slowly add 1/4 cups of water into the bag til its near full, and then scoop em out .
Cant exactly do that with kordon bags o_0


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

AquariumNoob said:


> Not trying to hijak your thread or anything...
> But in a week or two im going to be getting some shrimp in, so im curious as to what sort of acclimation you guys would suggest for em? They are Neo's.
> No idea how to drip acclimate. Never done it o_0. I usually just take the petco plastic bag's, float em, slowly add 1/4 cups of water into the bag til its near full, and then scoop em out .
> Cant exactly do that with kordon bags o_0


Ravens gate put a nice link in this thread earlier.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

AquariumNoob said:


> Not trying to hijak your thread or anything...
> But in a week or two im going to be getting some shrimp in, so im curious as to what sort of acclimation you guys would suggest for em? They are Neo's.
> No idea how to drip acclimate. Never done it o_0. I usually just take the petco plastic bag's, float em, slowly add 1/4 cups of water into the bag til its near full, and then scoop em out .
> Cant exactly do that with kordon bags o_0


Put them in a well rinsed Tupperware and use an airline with a valve to drip. Or put a bit of the tank water in the container every 15min. 
They are neos, you can just plop them in directly too.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

I suggest doing a search. You'll come across a dozen methods. Figure out what works best for you.

Dwarf shrimp are funny. When they are falling over, it's almost guaranteed they are at the point of no return. Some people claim they have lived in a tank for two months then mysteriously die off. Always do the work and strive for the ideals, and not what you can get away with. I'm sure if the roles were reversed, you would appreciate the same being a shrimp.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> I suggest doing a search. You'll come across a dozen methods. Figure out what works best for you.
> 
> Dwarf shrimp are funny. When they are falling over, it's almost guaranteed they are at the point of no return. Some people claim they have lived in a tank for two months then mysteriously die off. Always do the work and strive for the ideals, and not what you can get away with. I'm sure if the roles were reversed, you would appreciate the same being a shrimp.


I didn't have time to buy a real shrimp net -- all I have is a bring shrimp net -- is that okay?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, it's fine. Just be careful upon release. Let them come out themselves.

Just be aware that the danger comes when their limbs are caught between the net mesh. Extra care would prove beneficial.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> Yes, it's fine. Just be careful upon release. Let them come out themselves.
> 
> Just be aware that the danger comes when their limbs are caught between the net mesh. Extra care would prove beneficial.


Ok.

I was going to pour the water through the net over my bucket and catch them that way bc the shape of the container precludes chasing them around with the net.


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

Im gona use a brine shrimp net too o_0. Probably the safest bet.
Thanks for the advice. instead of getting into all the fancy crap, im going to ask the sellers im going to purchase from to include a ziploc or something of tank water the shrimp came from. That way they have something to stay in (other than the little baggie of water), and i can just do my own version of drip acclimation (Every few minutes put 1/4 of a cup of water into the bowl/bucket o_0).
Better safe than sorry. Ima be p***ed if i spend 50$ on shrimp and they all die because my params were harsh :O


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

No need for extra water. What they come on is plenty. Additional water will increase shipping expense.


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

The little baggy they come with wont be enough. Your talking about a 2x3" little bag being distributed amoung a tupperware box or bowl or whatever with a 10"x10" or so base (Im getting 20 shrimp :O).
The first few would be out of the water for a few seconds til i opened enough of them to solve that problem haha.
may be overthinking things, but better safe than sorry :Z


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

if you drip acclimate a bunch of shrimp in a bucket (lets say 12 of them). is an air stone a good idea for them to have O2? or will the air stone create too much of a current in the bucket and stress them out more? 

I'll be drip acclimating CRS (SS grade) with CBS (S grade)

I plan to do a ~4 hour drip acclimation.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

shrimpzoo said:


> if you drip acclimate a bunch of shrimp in a bucket (lets say 12 of them). is an air stone a good idea for them to have O2? or will the air stone create too much of a current in the bucket and stress them out more?
> 
> I'll be drip acclimating CRS (SS grade) with CBS (S grade)
> 
> I plan to do a ~4 hour drip acclimation.


You need to use an air valve to reduce the air flow.

If you din't have time to go out and buy an air vale, you can cut a long slit in the side of your tubing to reduce air pressure.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

only have one air valve and I'm using it to control the drip rate ):

but thanks for the idea of doing a long slit on the side of the tubing  I'll try it out!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

dont worry about the tubulence created by the airstone. It wont be a typhoon in there. Put some moss or plants for them to cling on to and they'll be fine.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> dont worry about the tubulence created by the airstone. It wont be a typhoon in there. Put some moss or plants for them to cling on to and they'll be fine.


Mine looked anxious so I took the air stone out!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

the oxygenation is actually good for them. Stagnant water is very bad. tone back on the air pressure if possible or tie a knot (or two) to slow the airstone.

*sending warm wishes your way*

you'll do fine!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Glad to hear your shrimp are doing well. 

I'd love to see a pic of your tank with shrimp when time.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Glad to hear your shrimp are doing well.
> 
> I'd love to see a pic of your tank with shrimp when time.


I have trouble uploading from my iPad!

I have taken pics already bc they are so cute!

Thank you so much -- the parents are delighted! Mom is hoping they breed. I'm like mommy they're underage!


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> the oxygenation is actually good for them. Stagnant water is very bad. tone back on the air pressure if possible or tie a knot (or two) to slow the airstone.
> 
> *sending warm wishes your way*
> 
> you'll do fine!


Tied a knot! Airstone back in!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

SpecGrrl said:


> ...I'm like mommy they're underage!


LMAO!!! Oh, don't you worry. They'll breed alright. Give them a couple months to get used to their new digs, and you'll soon have little shrimplets.

The real challenge is finding the little tiny bottles to feed them from.


----------



## Koro-chan (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks Ravensgate! Every thread I search, you always have the best and clear answers.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Koro-chan said:


> Thanks Ravensgate! Every thread I search, you always have the best and clear answers.



OH dear...problem is I'm still learning as I go! SO take what I say with a grain of salt. If I've learned anything along the way it's that more often than not folks experiences will vary and what works for me might not work for you (or anyone else for that matter!) And I'm in every thread you probably search for because I can't shut up. HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

I never acclimation more than 2 hrs and never had them die on me. I pour in about 1-2 oz of my tank water into a bucket of new shrimp every 15 minute.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

depends on what the shrimp are and what their water is like. i dont use ro i use tap so when i got my oebt they dripped for 8 hours same with the crs cause my tap is about 7.3 crs did fine were white and even had babies once before i started using a buffer substrate. but that is just me


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Here is what I do, and I haven't found a better and easier way. I always have a small external breeding box for this purpose.

- Open the bag and release content into the breeder box, water, shrimps, and all.
- Set the air to the minimum dripping speed.
- Come back a few hrs and test the TDS and PH inside the tank and in the breeder box. When they are the same, turn up the dripping speed to max and wait for another 30 minutes, then net the shrimp into the tank.


To be more cautious, you can,
- Set up your breeder box so the outflow is outside of the tank, and use a bucket to catch the outflow. This way, the water came with the shrimps go to the bucket, not the tank. If you do this though, make sure you are around to make sure your bucket doesn't get full and overflow, or top off your tank if necessary. I don't do this if I trust the source of the shrimps. I don't think you can avoid any unwelcome stuff 100% anyway.
- Wrap the breeder box with black plastic bag so the shrimps in it are not as stressed by tank/ambient light.
- put extra netting or plants in the breeder box so your new shrimps have something to hold on to.
- Turn off the tank light to reduce the stress while acclimating and the first day the shrimps are in the new environment.


----------

